# Cisco / Network Engineer - EA or ACS? HELP :)



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello guys,

Now that I've found this forum, I will keep asking many questions. I hope one day to be in position to answer some of them 

Here is my question.

I'm a Network Engineer with around 6 years or work experience.
I have a degree in Telecommunications Engineering from a university in "Section 1".

I saw that my profession could fit in either of these 2 ocuppations:

Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer – 263312

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

One is assessed by EA and the other by ACS.
I also saw that the 2633 Telecom Engineer profession has now limited invitations to be offered.

Considering that I will have something between 65 and 70 points, which one would be better to apply?
I initially thought that EA 2633 would be better since I have a degree in Telecom Eng, however this limitation shown on the website is worrying me a little bit.

Any Cisco Engineer has been through this?
Any advantages on any of them?

Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.

Note: I don't have any Cisco certs currently. My career was going well without them so I never bothered to pay for the exams.

Thanks

W.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

No one?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Now that I've found this forum, I will keep asking many questions. I hope one day to be in position to answer some of them
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to go through with the process indicated for 263312. This would ensure that you get full points for your experience. 

As per the new policy employed by ACS, you would have to give up the points for your experience because your education is not closely related to the occupation. If I am not wrong you would have to work a minimum of 4 years to be eligible for claiming points through 263111.

Because you already have enough points for launching the EOI, you need not bother about the Cisco Certifications at this time. But hey would definitely enhance your CV helping you to find a better job in Australia.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Hi seniors... for skillset do we need experience as i am electronics and telecom engg.. but do not have any experience. ielts i got 7 each. my first cousin is residing in australia melbourne and ready to sponser me. age is 26. pls guide me if me i need experience for sillset access as i do not have any...


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I would suggest you to go through with the process indicated for 263312. This would ensure that you get full points for your experience.
> 
> As per the new policy employed by ACS, you would have to give up the points for your experience because your education is not closely related to the occupation. If I am not wrong you would have to work a minimum of 4 years to be eligible for claiming points through 263111.
> 
> Because you already have enough points for launching the EOI, you need not bother about the Cisco Certifications at this time. But hey would definitely enhance your CV helping you to find a better job in Australia.


Hi,

Thanks for your comments.
I'm working to get my CCNA and later I will try CCNP RS.
I'm calculating that this whole process will take about 2.5 years which will be enough time for me to get the certs.


Has anyone else been through this?

Thanks!!

W.


----------



## Devs415 (Sep 6, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> I'm working to get my CCNA and later I will try CCNP RS.
> ...


Hi warlock233

I've been through the process! Got our visas just over a week ago!!

I've been a network engineer (in various guises) for over 17 years now but, like you, I didn't have any official certifications. That is until I got made redundant and I found out how valuable they are (I'm a CCNP R&S now and I'm working on the voice certs).

My advice is to get the CCNP before you apply for the Skills Assessment as it counts as a diploma level qualification towards your visa application.

When I started the application process I was going for 263312 with a state sponsorship in mind. I was advised to change this to 263311 by our agent and going for a skilled migrant visa (which is what I've got). The main difference between the two is there is more server bias on the 263311. So if you have the server experience it might be worth going for that. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Devs415 said:


> Hi warlock233
> 
> I've been through the process! Got our visas just over a week ago!!
> 
> ...


I'm working on CCNA/CCNP, but I wanted to start the process before that.
I don't have much server experience, so I'm still unsure which one to choose.

Anyone else been throught this?

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

warlock233 said:


> I'm working on CCNA/CCNP, but I wanted to start the process before that.
> I don't have much server experience, so I'm still unsure which one to choose.
> 
> Anyone else been throught this?
> ...


My opinion is that if you can score 60 points without your work experience, go through ACS and get assessed as a computer network professional. This job did not get filled last year and even this year this seems to be the case. So if you get assessed as a computer network professional and you can score 60 points, you are pretty much guaranteed to get an invitation.

I'm also a telecommunications Engineer. Note that in this year only around 4 invitations will be sent per each round for telecommunications Engineers.

And I have both CCNA and CCNP. If the study time is considered I could say it took me less than 6 months to get both certifications.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> My opinion is that if you can score 60 points without your work experience, go through ACS and get assessed as a computer network professional. This job did not get filled last year and even this year this seems to be the case. So if you get assessed as a computer network professional and you can score 60 points, you are pretty much guaranteed to get an invitation.
> 
> I'm also a telecommunications Engineer. Note that in this year only around 4 invitations will be sent per each round for telecommunications Engineers.
> 
> And I have both CCNA and CCNP. If the study time is considered I could say it took me less than 6 months to get both certifications.


My situation is the following:

Age 29: 30 points
IELTS (considering I get 7): 10 points
Education (Bachelor degree from an instituiton of a recognized standard): 15 points

That gives me 55.

I have 6 years of experience working in IT/Telecoms (4 years working on an big ISP and 2 years working in the IT department of a big American company).

Would ACS give me 10 points based on my experience?

Thanks,
W.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

warlock233 said:


> My situation is the following:
> 
> Age 29: 30 points
> IELTS (considering I get 7): 10 points
> ...


No. Under the new assessment criteria of ACS, they consider 2 years of your work experience toward the assessment. Thus, they deduct two years from your work experience.

But this is not a problem since you still get 5 points for your work experience (more than 3 years but less than 5 years = 5 points). So you still get 60 points, which is more than enough if you get assessed as a computer network professional.

If you still want 10 points for work experience you can go through EA. My personal opinion is 60 points as a computer network professional is better than 65 points as a telecommunications engineer.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> No. Under the new assessment criteria of ACS, they consider 2 years of your work experience toward the assessment. Thus, they deduct two years from your work experience.
> 
> But this is not a problem since you still get 5 points for your work experience (more than 3 years but below 5 years = 5 points). So you still get 60 points, which is more than enough if you get assessed as a computer network professional.
> 
> If you still want 10 points for work experience you can go through EA. My personal opinion is 60 points as a computer network professional is better than 65 points as a telecommunications engineer.


I forgot something.

My agent told me that EA would consider my experience gained only after I got my degree.
If I consider the time I was working before I got a degree, then I have 2 more years of experience, which would give me a total of 8 full years (completed in August 2013).

In this case, would then I get 10 points?

Thanks a lot!

W.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

warlock233 said:


> I forgot something.
> 
> My agent told me that EA would consider my experience gained only after I got my degree.
> If I consider the time I was working before I got a degree, then I have 2 more years of experience, which would give me a total of 8 full years (completed in August 2013).
> ...


My opinion is that ACS might consider this experience or they might not. It depends. Following paragraph is extracted from skilled assessment guidelines booklet from ACS.

*Work expressed to be at a trainee or junior level is also not normally considered unless the applicant has already acquired a qualification which would have served as a means of obtaining the skills needed to perform the duties.*

link http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

So basically, they are saying that you should have some sort of qualification for your work experience to be assessed. Theoretically, if you have not acquired any sort of qualification(Diploma, vendor certification, etc) before the time you were working you cannot claim that as valid work experience.

However, word "*normally*" in the above extracted paragraph is interesting. Perhaps this means in some cases they might consider such work experience. I think ACS is more lenient in their assessments than EA. But, I advise not to count on 10 points for work experience if you go through ACS.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> My opinion is that ACS might consider this experience or they might not. It depends. Following paragraph is extracted from skilled assessment guidelines booklet from ACS.
> 
> *Work expressed to be at a trainee or junior level is also not normally considered unless the applicant has already acquired a qualification which would have served as a means of obtaining the skills needed to perform the duties.*
> 
> ...


Right, got it.

Is it possible to ask for assessement for both ACS and EA at the same time?
I know it costs money, but then I guess it would give me more options.

Who knows if they give me 10... Per what you are saying, I'd be in pretty good shape if I had 65 being a Computer Engineer...

Thanks,
W.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

warlock233 said:


> Right, got it.
> 
> Is it possible to ask for assessement for both ACS and EA at the same time?
> I know it costs money, but then I guess it would give me more options.
> ...


Yes you can ask for assessments from both ACS and EA at the same time. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool, thanks a lot for your help.
I hope one day to be able to help other people here.

I will first focus on my IELTS exam and then later I will discuss it more carefully with my agent taking into account what you provided here.

Thanks again!

W.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

warlock233 said:


> Cool, thanks a lot for your help.
> I hope one day to be able to help other people here.
> 
> I will first focus on my IELTS exam and then later I will discuss it more carefully with my agent taking into account what you provided here.
> ...


You are quite welcome. Good luck with your IELTS and the rest of what is to follow.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi warlock,

Please also take a look at the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-20.html

In that thread the OP says that 2 years of his work experience was deducted by CO because ACS deducted it. But some others say this should not be the case. So perhaps, you can still claim 10 points even if you go through the ACS. You should research more about this. I'm afraid my information given above might not be concrete.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

warlock233 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Now that I've found this forum, I will keep asking many questions. I hope one day to be in position to answer some of them
> 
> ...


hi,

You have to use 263111, because Telecom section is facing problem specially in state sponsorship 

regards
Samper


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Warlock,

I suggest you to read these documents from ACS:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

And, especially, page 14 of this one:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

From my understanding, if you got a college degree in IT (Informática, Ciências da Computação ou similar) you got to go with ACS. However, if you college degree was in Engineering (Engenharia da Computação ou similar) you should go with EA. But that depends on your experience as well, the above link should give you an idea of the experience required for "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer".

Anyway. It seems you are paying for an Agent. The Agent should be able to answer all your questions and better advise you.

Um grande abraço!


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

AOA

I have a question, in my login CO is recommending medical and when i click on organizes your health examination link i m getting below message

In our first mail from CO they ask us that this is not your medical and PCC call. Know I have study in forum lot of peoples submit their medical at the time of immigration filing or after some time of immigration initial application submission.

Can anybody help in this regards or rectify my understanding.

Thanks for reply

Regards
Samper


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

@Devs415: Congrats on the Visa. Have you moved to Australia now?
How is the job market there? I am working on my application as well and wanted to know the scene there. I have been accessed as 263312 by EA.


----------



## elmenyawy (Feb 20, 2015)

Does working as a Network engineer in Cisco devices match with 263312 duties ????


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

elmenyawy said:


> Does working as a Network engineer in Cisco devices match with 263312 duties ????


It probably does, but you have to be graduated in engineering to be able to be assessed by EA.

Look at the tasks section:

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263312.php

No one better than you to say if it matches 

Cheers


----------



## elmenyawy (Feb 20, 2015)

warlock233 said:


> It probably does, but you have to be graduated in engineering to be able to be assessed by EA.
> 
> Look at the tasks section:
> 
> ...


Thanks you.

I am graduated in communication and electronics engineering, I am just confused about anzsco duties about 263312 as it talks more about telecom networking while my experience is in Data networking and voip.

Basically, the case is that I need to apply to ACS 263111 because it is faster, and to prepare CDRs to apply for EA later if ACS deducted more years from my experience. So I'm not sure if my experience will match with both or not.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

elmenyawy said:


> Thanks you.
> 
> I am graduated in communication and electronics engineering, I am just confused about anzsco duties about 263312 as it talks more about telecom networking while my experience is in Data networking and voip.
> 
> Basically, the case is that I need to apply to ACS 263111 because it is faster, and to prepare CDRs to apply for EA later if ACS deducted more years from my experience. So I'm not sure if my experience will match with both or not.


You gotta do your math and see how many points you expect from your experience, buddy.
I had the same doubt as you.

EA takes more time and is more complicated. You have to do physically send the documents to their office in AU and also need to prepare the CDR.
ACS is faster and easier. You can upload everything online. On the other hand, you can end up with less points than you would like.

In my case, I had 10 years experience and could only count 3,5 because ACS ripped me off 

Cheers


----------

